# Shotgun question; Master Mag Coast to coast = Mossberg?



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I have a Coast to Coast model cc880 12 g pump action shotgun with a broken stock. I THINK that this is the same as a Mossberg 500, am I correct?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

tinknal said:


> I have a Coast to Coast model cc880 12 g pump action shotgun with a broken stock. I THINK that this is the same as a Mossberg 500, am I correct?


Yelp

big rockpile


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

big rockpile said:


> Yelp
> 
> big rockpile


Cool, there is one on EBAY for a buy now price of $20


----------



## fernando (Jan 11, 2005)

tinknal said:


> I have a Coast to Coast model cc880 12 g pump action shotgun with a broken stock. I THINK that this is the same as a Mossberg 500, am I correct?


Correct? I don't know. I have a mossberg 500 and the stock is not broken.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

fernando said:


> Correct? I don't know. I have a mossberg 500 and the stock is not broken.


HUH?????????


----------



## Jim&Chele (Jan 15, 2006)

fernando... that was good :dance:


----------

